# UTC Time and India time



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jul 26, 2008)

UTC Time and India time
i want to know what is india time if u compare with UTC

like what is indian time for 26-Jul-2009 14:30:10 
any idea

how to calculate it . its very hard to calculate and minus the hours . 
i think we have to minus 5.30 hours right


----------



## alok4best (Jul 26, 2008)

India is actually +5:30...
so right now its 9:57 PM in India...so UTC/GMT would be 4:27PM.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 26, 2008)

Use QLock for displaying more than 1 timezone on your desktop. I use it for viewing both IST and PST together. Get the free version, but you can access all paid version features.


----------



## chesss (Jul 26, 2008)

Google


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jul 26, 2008)

alok4best said:


> India is actually +5:30...
> so right now its 9:57 PM in India...so UTC/GMT would be 4:27PM.



so for 26-Jul-2009 14:30:10 the indian time will be 8 pm and 10 secs & date will be 26 july -Right
i calulated 8 pm but thought it is wrong.


----------



## hansraj (Jul 27, 2008)

^^
no... the correct time GMT will be 0900:10 h 26 July, U said it right that 5:30 has to be subtracted from the IST but u r goofing up in calculation. 08:00:10 will correspond to 1330:10 h


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 27, 2008)

Just Visit *www.worldtimeserver.com/current_time_in_UTC.aspx


----------



## alok4best (Jul 28, 2008)

hansraj said:


> ^^
> no... the correct time GMT will be 0900:10 h 26 July, U said it right that 5:30 has to be subtracted from the IST but u r goofing up in calculation. 08:00:10 will correspond to 1330:10 h


Dude, he is right..
14:30:10 in GMT will be 20:00:10 in IST..that is 8:00:10 PM..on the same date.
remember (2.5+5.5=8.0)


----------

